
Flat Earth rising: meet the people casting aside 2,500 years of science [video] - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/science/video/2019/feb/05/flat-earth-rising-meet-the-people-casting-aside-2500-years-of-science-video
======
typetehcodez
It's fascinating to meet people like this with the intention of learning about
confirmation bias. It's amazing the delusions people will grip on to maintain
social status and some semblance of personal integrity and stability of belief
systems. The great lengths of logical delusions some people make up to support
their claims is noticeable in extreme cases like this. Of course, we are all
subject to this bias and when you are in it, you don't know you are.
[https://samharris.org/the-fireplace-delusion/](https://samharris.org/the-
fireplace-delusion/) (Disclaimer, I'm triggered by both viewpoints in this
reference, but at least I recognize where some of my own biases are. What a
funny brain we have.)

